
AMD and Intel Had a Baby and It's a Beast - x0054
https://seekingalpha.com/article/4164382-amd-intel-baby-beast
======
walrus01
$999 for something that can only handle 1080p at smooth framerates?

Yes it's small, but you can build a mini-itx based motherboard system with
either ryzen or 8th generation intel core i-whatever and a discrete $125 GPU
that will probably run circles around it.

50-60 fps in doom at 1080p is not incredibly impressive, and that's for a
single display. Now double that for two eye displays for VR and it'll fail to
provide a smooth frame rate.

The specs from Anandtech show it as $999 barebones and about $1615 of total
components once RAM and SSD have been added. And it has a huge external power
brick. Once you look at the size of the unit + power brick it's not much
smaller than a cube shaped mini-itx case in terms of space occupied.

For $1615, given two limitations (a) mini-itx case and motherboard and (b) use
of discrete pci-express x16 3.0 nvidia GPU, i could build a system with
_significantly_ higher framerates in all tests.

~~~
craftyguy
For $1615 you could easily build a mini-ITX system with an i7-8700 and a Vega
Frontier Edition GPU. I'm assembling one now, but with a RX 580, which
ultimately cost me $1k (paid too much for the RX 580 because of the damn
shitcoin craze driving up GPU prices)

------
aphextron
Link to the product spec: [https://www.simplynuc.com/wp-
content/uploads/2018/02/SimplyN...](https://www.simplynuc.com/wp-
content/uploads/2018/02/SimplyNUCProductBrief-NUC8i7HVK.pdf)

This thing sounds amazing at $999. I just wish I had any need to upgrade.

~~~
WheelsAtLarge
That's the base unit. You need to add the OS, mem and who knows what else.
Expect to pay $1500+

~~~
aphextron
>That's the base unit. You need to add the OS, mem and who knows what else.
Expect to pay $1500+

It comes with 8GB and Linux is free. So it's more like $150 worth of DDR4 and
you're set.

------
ksec
1\. It is Kaby Lake, Not Coffee Lake, no hardware fix for Meltdown and
Spectre.

2\. It isn't Vega, despite they claim it is.

3\. It is ridiculously expensive for what it offer.

4\. It isn't actually 100W TDP, actual testing shows it is close to 180 -
230W.

5\. Seekingalpha wants people to buy Intel Stocks, which isn't exactly doing
great at the moment, and has no future roadmap that points to growth, while I
could list 4 pages of threats coming after them.

------
thepumpkin1979
I can’t finish reading the article, it asks me to install an app.

------
blacksmith_tb
They seem to just be reaching reviewers finally[1]. Looks like a great
machine, tiny footprint, enormous horsepower (comparatively).

1: [https://www.anandtech.com/show/12572/the-intel-hades-
canyon-...](https://www.anandtech.com/show/12572/the-intel-hades-canyon-
nuc8i7hvk-review-kaby-lakeg-benchmarked)

------
MR4D
SeekingAlpha really isn’t qualified to call a CPU a “beast”.

Arstechnica or Engadget would be much better qualified to make that
proclamation.

------
ktosobcy
4 pages?!

It looks interesting, but I would love to see such device with pure AMD stuff

